# Migliore Call of Duty



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Vorrei piu in la prendere un call of duty per la Ps3 ma non saprei quale scegliere! Mi piacerebbe uno dove si possono fare delle partite online e multiplayer .. qualche consiglio


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Da molti sento che il migliore per PS3 è il Modern Warfare (il primo). Io ho solo il Black Ops II e non mi è piaciuto per niente.


----------



## Butcher (20 Febbraio 2014)

MW3 oppure l'ultimo uscito se vuoi trovare valanghe di giocatori online.


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2014)

Modern Warfare 2. Se giochi in coop offline è veramente il top.


----------



## O Animal (20 Febbraio 2014)

La parte migliore dei call of duty è l'online e il livello di divertimento che dà MW3 online lo danno pochissimi altri giochi nella storia del videogaming...

L'unica cosa che non so è se ci siano ancora tanti giocatori online o se tutti siano passati nei giochi più recenti. Credo però che a MW3 rimanga una buona base di giocatori...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Si non vorrei poi ritrovarmi con lobby semi vuote :-D


----------



## Liuke (20 Febbraio 2014)

Per quanto mi riguarda i migliori sono modern warfare 1 e 2...bello anche black ops 1 ma non ai livelli dei primi due

ho giocato recentemente (2-3 mesi fa) a bo1 e le lobby erano piene...ora non so se con l'avvento di ps4 e di ghost le cose siano cambiate


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2014)

I primi due Modern Warfare sono imbattibili,il problema è che ormai le lobby sono piene di hacker.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I primi due Modern Warfare sono imbattibili,il problema è che ormai le lobby sono piene di hacker.


Oddio ma cosa fanno? Trasmettono virus o robe del genere??


----------



## Liuke (20 Febbraio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Oddio ma cosa fanno? Trasmettono virus o robe del genere??


nono sono cheater utilizzano trucchi vari tipo invisibilità aimbot e cose simili


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> nono sono cheater utilizzano trucchi vari tipo invisibilità aimbot e cose simili


Ah ok capisco è un peccato... ma da ignorante posso chiedervi se Battlefield è meglio?


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Battlefield è molto diverso dipende da cosa cerchi.... se vuoi azione più frenetica prendi Cod altrimenti se vuoi più tattica, mappe giganti e veicoli prendi BF. Cmq tra i cod ti consiglio MW2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2014)

non ci ho mai giocato


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Febbraio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Battlefield è molto diverso dipende da cosa cerchi.... se vuoi azione più frenetica prendi Cod altrimenti se vuoi più tattica, mappe giganti e veicoli prendi BF. Cmq tra i cod ti consiglio MW2


Grazie


----------



## Liuke (20 Febbraio 2014)

Allora parlando per esperienza personale (ho giocato praticamente tutti i cod e bf3) dipende da che cosa cerchi come dice BB7. In cod le mappe sono molto piu piccole e non sono presenti i mezzi, esclusi quelli delle serie di uccisioni, mentre in bf le mappe sono enormi e puoi guidare praticamente qualsiasi tipo di mezzo. Personalmente preferirei bf se giocato in gruppo con amici, cod se giocato si in multi ma da soli. Tral'altro ultimamente si sta assistendo ad una involuzione di cod e ad una evoluzione di bf per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Allora parlando per esperienza personale (ho giocato praticamente tutti i cod e bf3) dipende da che cosa cerchi come dice BB7. In cod le mappe sono molto piu piccole e non sono presenti i mezzi, esclusi quelli delle serie di uccisioni, mentre in bf le mappe sono enormi e puoi guidare praticamente qualsiasi tipo di mezzo. Personalmente preferirei bf se giocato in gruppo con amici, cod se giocato si in multi ma da soli. Tral'altro ultimamente si sta assistendo ad una involuzione di cod e ad una evoluzione di bf per quanto mi riguarda.



Mah sinceramente non cercavo un gioco per guidare, ma uno di guerra che non sia diciamo frenetico ma che sia completo anche di tattica e strategia, e non solo spari a destra e sinistra. Ecco, forse da quello che mi dite è più simile a Battlefield una descrizione del genere..


----------



## Liuke (20 Febbraio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Mah sinceramente non cercavo un gioco per guidare, ma uno di guerra che non sia diciamo frenetico ma che sia completo anche di tattica e strategia, e non solo spari a destra e sinistra. Ecco, forse da quello che mi dite è più simile a Battlefield una descrizione del genere..


allora senza dubbio bf


----------



## BB7 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Guardati qualche gameplay su youtube per farti un'idea.


----------

